# My northern lights-



## Mcgrey (Dec 5, 2006)

hey, these are my 2 northern lights plants. They are about a month old now. How do they look to you guys? Is this what sort of size they should be?? This is my first grow so please give any comments! 
Cheers x


----------



## Quadrider (Dec 5, 2006)

good **** bro, hopefully u get some nice stickies off of them


----------



## KADE (Dec 5, 2006)

looks good to me!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 6, 2006)

Mcgrey said:
			
		

> hey, these are my 2 northern lights plants. They are about a month old now. How do they look to you guys? Is this what sort of size they should be?? This is my first grow so please give any comments!
> Cheers x


*Whats going on Mcgrey. Your ladies are looking great man. What kind of set up do you have? *


----------



## RedandWhite (Dec 6, 2006)

Hard to tell how tall they are from that angle, but they look very healthy.

I've done NL a few times myself.

Good smoke.


----------

